# Cpt 93975



## GainousC (May 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if revenue code 921 is a valid revenue code for billing CPT 93975?  I have software that is indicating it can only be billed with revenue codes 920 or 929 however 921 seems to be a better fit for this procedure.


----------

